# How do you hunt eiders/ sea ducks?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Now i am sure there are several ways. I was watching a show last week where they were hunting them somewhere(Long Island i think) and were just hiding behind the rocks on the beach and then moving farther up the beach with the changing tide.

I was actually just wondering if someone could decribe a hunt to me? Or maybe some pics. I do not know if i will ever expierence it(I am poor and the ocean is a long ways away, but i looked so much different from the way we hunt in Nodak that i would like to hear expierences.

What kind of ducks do you shoot? What kind of geese do you get? Any PIctures would be great!
Anyone got anything?


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

I've done it twice in the past few years and it's worth every penny. It's a must to get a guide. We're talking hunting the ocean in November/December with no room for mistakes. This is a world away from slough hunting. If you ever get the chance go with someone that hunts from a boatblind, the ledge deal is really cool but jumping out of a tender boat onto a slippery ledge in rough seas is by no means fun. On certain ledges the guide will tell you you have 35 minutes before you're under water so shoot straight. Now I'd rather not just blast away at everything to the point that you can't replay the day in your head later on! Eiders and Scooters will decoy to a big white boat without flaring so they aren't wary like a puddle duck. Our guide had us flagging much the way you would for geese. We went to Maine both times. If you do your research you can find it to be much cheaper going to Rhode Island. Check out "The Swampers." If you're really interested buy their dvd called "A Salty Season."


----------



## King Eider (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok here's my story. I was in Casco Bay Maine last Nov. and we shot Common Eiders(BIG DUCKS!), all 3 Scoters, and Oldsquaw. We even had a drake Harlequin buzz the decoys at 20 yds. the guide said it was only about the 6th one he's ever seen. You can't shoot them on the east coast. Our hunt started by meeting the guide at the ramp at 0-dark-30. He put me in the bow of the boat (21' banks goliath, awesome sea duck boat)with a spotlight to mark the buoys. Keep in mind my only experience with buoys is marking a channel to follow. As we motor out about 7 miles down shore I think to myself "I'm doing a pretty good job marking the channel", then I spot a flock of Eiders taking off and I follow them with the light. Oops, better get back on the buoys. So goes it for a while and then I spot more Eiders, Oops, better get back on the buoys. We get to our spot and set 3 long lines of 36 Eiders and 12 Oldsquaw decoys in a triangle around the boat. After the sun comes up I see a carpet of buoys, they were not marking a channel they were marking lobster pots. Well duh to me! Anyway the birds decoyed in very well and shooting was fun riding the ocean swales and having to compensate to them in your swing. Something way noew to this landlocked Iowa boy. the Sea Ducks were the only thing we saw except a couple of flocks of Black Ducks which were closes when we were there. The most challenging shoot was the Oldsquaw which flied like zig zagging Wood Ducks about an inch off the water. they did a good job of announcing their presence as they are very vocal. They were like trying to shoot flies with a rifle. We were in 50' of water over mussel beds. Didn't see another duck hunter, only the lobstermen. absolutly beautiful country. If you ever have a chance to do it DO IT!


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

I also hunted Casco Bay. Our guide managed to bounce a few crab pot markers off the boat on the way out. We were in a 20' Lund Alaskan. You know you're hunting big water when a seal is swimming in the decoys!!


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

We hunt out of a boat blind. We use 40-60 decoys on long-line (gang rig) sets.

It is definetly something every duck hunter should do at least once!

Here's a couple pics.




























Feel free to check out our website.

http://theswampers.com/


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome picture with the birds landing and the shot all around one of the birds!


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

Since I gave the Swampers a shameless plug I'll be expecting a discount on the trip I'll be booking for next year!!! Kidding! Looking forward to hunting with you guys

S.G.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

:toofunny:

Thanks for the kind words nyduckhntr!


----------

